# Thinking of becoming a driver, but not sure if my car will hurt my chances



## Dexter Wolf (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm not too concerned about cleanliness, maintenance, and appearance both exterior and interior as those should exceed potential riders and uber's expectations with ease. However, my concern is that I recently bought a new vehicle for personal use (since I love traveling and being a father of four I wanted something that the six of us could travel comfortably in and have plenty of space for storage. (As well as towing capabilities). So after saving up a bit of money, with tax returns, and a trade with my old car I had purchased a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban. However, I have two concerns about possibly becoming a driver in Grand Rapids, MI.

A.) Does Uber care if your vehicle isn't paid off and have a 48-month payment plan and have full coverage? 
B.) Would you say that most riders will select the standard UberX size or as stupid as it sounds; do people chose the XL version? I assume during city events and surge during the weekend it may be more likely, but what is your experience?
C.) Are you expected to drive around when you are ONLINE, or can I pull into Walmart for example and wait for someone to ping needing a ride to such and such?


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

A. No. Uber On!
B. i would accept as many UberPOOLs first then X, then XL.
C. Yes, drive aimlessly especially to pickups >10 min away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dexter Wolf said:


> I'm not too concerned about cleanliness, maintenance, and appearance both exterior and interior as those should exceed potential riders and uber's expectations with ease. However, my concern is that I recently bought a new vehicle for personal use (since I love traveling and being a father of four I wanted something that the six of us could travel comfortably in and have plenty of space for storage. (As well as towing capabilities). So after saving up a bit of money, with tax returns, and a trade with my old car I had purchased a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban. However, I have two concerns about possibly becoming a driver in Grand Rapids, MI.
> 
> A.) Does Uber care if your vehicle isn't paid off and have a 48-month payment plan and have full coverage?
> B.) Would you say that most riders will select the standard UberX size or as stupid as it sounds; do people chose the XL version? I assume during city events and surge during the weekend it may be more likely, but what is your experience?
> C.) Are you expected to drive around when you are ONLINE, or can I pull into Walmart for example and wait for someone to ping needing a ride to such and such?


Uber doesnt care if you NEVER pay your car off !

One look at the pay rates, and it is obvious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dexter Wolf said:


> I'm not too concerned about cleanliness, maintenance, and appearance both exterior and interior as those should exceed potential riders and uber's expectations with ease. However, my concern is that I recently bought a new vehicle for personal use (since I love traveling and being a father of four I wanted something that the six of us could travel comfortably in and have plenty of space for storage. (As well as towing capabilities). So after saving up a bit of money, with tax returns, and a trade with my old car I had purchased a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban. However, I have two concerns about possibly becoming a driver in Grand Rapids, MI.
> 
> A.) Does Uber care if your vehicle isn't paid off and have a 48-month payment plan and have full coverage?
> B.) Would you say that most riders will select the standard UberX size or as stupid as it sounds; do people chose the XL version? I assume during city events and surge during the weekend it may be more likely, but what is your experience?
> C.) Are you expected to drive around when you are ONLINE, or can I pull into Walmart for example and wait for someone to ping needing a ride to such and such?


They will love you at wal mart.
All that space to load furniture and groceries in for those 5 block trips !


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Haha driving a Suburban at less than .72 per mile in Grand Rapids.. ROFL

I needed this funny thing this morning after the night I had! Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow you guys are mean. 

Dexter, don't drive a new car for Uber unless you never plan to sell it (and therefore don't care about depreciation). The airport can be a good place to get XL rides. You can also get XL rides in "party" areas like downtown, resorts, etc. when three couples are bar hopping, for example. But yes the majority of the requests you will get are still X, so you have to factor in fuel economy / total cost per mile.

I am getting a decent number of XL trips in my 216k / 2009 Mazda5 (even though it can only seat 5 pax) but it's fully depreciated, fully paid for (the day we bought it in 2010), and gets 30+ mpg highway.

Uber on! Let us know how your profitability looks in 6 months...if you last that long.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I do hope the drivers posting here are not representative of the community at Large, because the useless drizzle they spew is getting annoying. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all, punks!

That said ,
1. I believe if your name is on the title and insurance you are good to go, the financial elements are irrelevant to Uber
2. Uber Riders are a cheap bunch. They will go for pool if available because it's the cheapest, and it is usually X. XL will pay you more, but you will wait for that pay.
3. Driving around costs you money, sit and wait whenever you can, unless it's a bad neighborhood then get out.
I have to caution you though, a 2017 Suburban doesn't seem like the best vehicle for this. Time After Time, passengers are going to disrespect your vehicle, slamming the doors, scratching the outside, leaving debris and stinking it up. Not to mention the mileage. Depreciation is going to be the issue here.
Honestly, after doing this gig for a while with a rental car, I would do it with my personal car but definitely not a whole lot. But I'm picky about the way people treat my stuff. I do think the best way to make money at this gig is to buy the $2,000 to $4,000 beater that will pass inspection and gets great mileage, and drive it into the ground.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Suburban qualifies for XL and Select. Many people that run both earn well without having to resprt to X unless its surging. If your city has black and suv open, it qualifies for that too if you have black on black suburban. Youll need commercial insurance but then you can also pickup private clients, hand out business cards for private trips, etc.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I would only recommend driving that suburban on weekends, when big groups go out. 
If you plan on driving during the week, hopefully you have a smaller second vehicle. 
I drive a nice newer Honda pilot, but also have 2005 civic for the week when no one is going to request XL.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I speak with experience on my side, I am a driver in Grand Rapids I also have a vehicle that is equipped for Uber XL as well as uberX the rates right now in the Grand Rapids area are less than $0.72 per mile and we have a wait time pay of about $0.11 maybe less just depends on the mood that Uber is in.

So if that makes me a mean Uber driver I'm okay with that because I've had passengers bust out my windows in my car, I have had passengers put me in a choke hold in my car comma I have also had passengers make very inappropriate comments toward my ethnicity. 

So by all means Dexter go ahead and drive Uber X and Uber XL you'll just be another driver on the road that I just have to compete with unfortunately.

Been driving since September of last year fulltime and as of late.. The passengers seem to be getting worse by the day.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Dexter, others may disagree, but my opinion is that you cannot make a profit driving a Suburban at Detroit rates. You will put tons of miles on that nice truck for nothing. If you want to drive for Uber, buy a $3000 beater and get as much use out of it as possible.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This^ 
only bust out the suburban for festivals or other big events


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

El Cemento said:


> I do think the best way to make money at this gig is to buy the $2,000 to $4,000 beater that will pass inspection and gets great mileage, and drive it into the ground.


Yes.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Dexter Wolf said:


> I'm not too concerned about cleanliness, maintenance, and appearance both exterior and interior as those should exceed potential riders and uber's expectations with ease. However, my concern is that I recently bought a new vehicle for personal use (since I love traveling and being a father of four I wanted something that the six of us could travel comfortably in and have plenty of space for storage. (As well as towing capabilities). So after saving up a bit of money, with tax returns, and a trade with my old car I had purchased a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban. However, I have two concerns about possibly becoming a driver in Grand Rapids, MI.
> 
> A.) Does Uber care if your vehicle isn't paid off and have a 48-month payment plan and have full coverage?
> B.) Would you say that most riders will select the standard UberX size or as stupid as it sounds; do people chose the XL version? I assume during city events and surge during the weekend it may be more likely, but what is your experience?
> C.) Are you expected to drive around when you are ONLINE, or can I pull into Walmart for example and wait for someone to ping needing a ride to such and such?


I would hate to see a new Suburban used (destroyed) for Uber. Try to get a cheap used car for Uber. An old Prius, corolla or prizm should be perfect.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I would hate to see a new Suburban used (destroyed) for Uber. Try to get a cheap used car for Uber. An old Prius, corolla or prizm should be perfect.


Prism? Prizm? PRIZM?!!??

I wouldn't wish that on the worst pax ever


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Prism? Prizm? PRIZM?!!??
> 
> I wouldn't wish that on the worst pax ever


You are right! Probably why Uber is replacing UberX this year with UberLEX. GS350 the minimum qualifying car. Save your pennies because PAX deserve the best!


----------

